# What budget grinder?



## LukeT (Aug 6, 2017)

I'm shortly to pick up a second hand Rocket Giotto Evoluzione v2 and I need a grinder to go with it. I also backed the Niche Indigogo campaign so whatever I get is a stop-gap. I'll want to sell on in a year unless that campaign fails.

So I'm thinking I want to minimise outlay on something older that would also be easy enough to sell on. If it looked scruffy I probably wouldn't care much. I'm a novice so entry level is probably right too - it's only for the short term. But it would need to fit on a counter with wall cupboard above. A well used Eureka Mignon would be ideal but I'm not sure they ever come up.

What else should I look for? Budget depends on what's around and does the job. If I spent sub £150 that would seem reasonable and less would be good. What would you expect to lose in a year? 20%?

Currently I have a Bodum burr thing which I don't think grinds fine enough to even try it with an espresso machine. So that'll have to go - I assume eBay makes more sense than here and that it's worth very little even though it's in decent nick.


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

I'm gonna be "one of these guys", but I do have Santos No4 which was well capable of espresso, but due to my muppetness, it needs to be realigned. That was few weeks ago. Been using Feldgrind and I've been so happy with results that the screwdrivers and spammers are still sitting by the grinder.

I also backed up Niche and had some thoughts about a dedicated espresso grinder, so consider me being in a same position as you. I am staying with Feldgrind/AerGrind until next summer, I think. I grind for only 3-5 cups a day and I haven't complained yet. If I was to get back to ~8 cups a day... it would be a different story 

Edit: my point is... once you get Niche, you could still use a hand grinder for travel/work/etc.


----------



## LukeT (Aug 6, 2017)

That's true. Their aerogrind would be great to pair with aeropress once the Niche arrives but in the meantime I wonder whether I'll need an electric one anyway to persuade my other half that I haven't just made the process of making coffee massively more laborious...

And a new hand grinder isn't cheap either of course.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Buy the Eureka 75 for sale. In a year, you will lose next to nothing which although might be a bigger outlay now, will be better value in the long run


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

That would've been my grinder of choice if I only had the space!


----------



## LukeT (Aug 6, 2017)

At £500 it kind of doesn't feel like a thing to have for only a year, in fact it feels more like the kind of thing I might upgrade to after quite a few years. Think I need to do more research re "entry level" type grinders that folk upgrade from and sell on. Are there some other models that classically fall into this category?


----------



## DaveP (Jul 14, 2017)

Eureka Mignon Mkll ... is most highly recommended, and is what a lot of budget minded peeps upgrade to, and can be found in the for sale section with a 3.. yes 3 year guarantee, so could be sold in a year or twos time still under guarantee.

Unashamed plug, lol


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Trouble with this scenario as i see it.

You will not be alone in putting a redundant grinder up for dsale when the niche is launched.

It will be awash with 2nd hand grinders and will be a buyers market.

Factor in more of a drop in price for any grinder you buy now.

I could be wrong though


----------



## LukeT (Aug 6, 2017)

@DaveP Mignon is what I'd have bought had I not backed the Niche thing. But you're a long way away Dave and with postage charges combined with the risk of them damaging it I think I'd have to think about new for the extra few quid.

@dfk41 @Snakehips I'll keep thinking about that Eureka 75 too. It does look a good deal but I think I should lurk for a couple of weeks for a budget option before I take that kind of plunge. In the meantime it looks like that one'll go anyway. Warwickshire easy for me.


----------



## LukeT (Aug 6, 2017)

@Jumbo Ratty Yeah I guess the smart move is to spend


----------

